# Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x197) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (4 Juni 2012)

​

thx Preppie


----------



## General (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x16)*

Einer der besten Bodys die ich kenne :thumbup:


----------



## 34w34 (4 Juni 2012)

*Michelle Hunziker in bikini on the beach in Miami, June 3 - 2012 x37*


----------



## DonEnrico (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker in bikini on the beach in Miami, June 2 - 2012*

Danke schön!


----------



## socrates74 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker in bikini on the beach in Miami, June 2 - 2012*

immer wieder ein toller anblick! thx


----------



## Punisher (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker in bikini on the beach in Miami, June 2 - 2012*

ihr Körper ist wie geschaffen für knappe Bikinis


----------



## Lo Sparviero 42 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker in bikini on the beach in Miami, June 2 - 2012*

Very,Very,Very,Very,Very,Very,Very,Very,Very Nice


----------



## zeeb (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x16)*

Danke für die super Bilder von Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Davidoff1 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x16)*

Absolut top. Besten Dank!


----------



## Davidoff1 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker in bikini on the beach in Miami, June 2 - 2012*

Sehr sexy. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Q (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x16)*

bestens :thumbup: schönen Dank für die schöne Michelle!


----------



## namor66 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x16)*

Sehr schöne Bilder, Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Punisher (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x16)*

absolut geil


----------



## MetalFan (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x16)*



Punisher schrieb:


> absolut geil



Damit ist alles gesagt! :thumbup:


----------



## chini72 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

DANKE!! Möge der Urlaub nie zu Ende gehen!


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

Ja die darf ihren Urlaub gern um mehrere Wochen (oder Monate) verlängern!


----------



## Michel-Ismael (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

zzzzischschsch.....


----------



## winning (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

waw.


----------



## dari (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

sehr heiß


----------



## Geldsammler (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

sehr geil, dafür mögen wir sie


----------



## zebra (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

glaube der bikini wurde nur für michelle erfunden!


----------



## baumfred (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

Ein Traum!


----------



## Lilalaunebär (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

lleckor swizz


----------



## Chek (5 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

tolle Figur!


----------



## SHAPPY (5 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on the Beach in Miami 03.06.2012 (x53) Update*

Danke für die schönen Bilder von Michelle!


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Juni 2012)

*144x more*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​
thx Preppie:thumbup:


----------



## alabama (5 Juni 2012)

damn!


----------



## tom34 (5 Juni 2012)

die geht so locker mit den papparazi um,super oder


----------



## jaykk (6 Juni 2012)

einfarbige gefallen mir bei ihr lieber, aber dennoch fantasitisch. thx for post


----------



## stuffa84 (6 Juni 2012)

danke


----------



## luuckystar (6 Juni 2012)

vielen Dank für Michelle


----------



## diego86 (7 Juni 2012)

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## Carix (7 Juni 2012)

ihr hintern ist einfach nur Weltklasse!!!


----------



## frodo911 (7 Juni 2012)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## stepi (8 Juni 2012)

:drip::drip::drip::drip::drip: was für ein Anblick, von vorn, wie von hinten, vorallem von hinten


----------



## KarlHeinz23 (8 Juni 2012)

Das ist ja der Hammer


----------



## Ghaj26987 (8 Juni 2012)

hammer Figur


----------



## 60y09 (10 Juni 2012)

Ghaj26987 schrieb:


> hammer Figur



was fürn geiler Arsch !

Ich finde Michelle sollte mal denen einen oder anderen Bikini von 

www.wickedweasel.com/de

zeigen


----------



## chini72 (11 Juni 2012)

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!


----------



## maxrabe (13 Juni 2012)

einer der besten bodys


----------



## rudi36 (13 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker in bikini on the beach in Miami, June 3 - 2012 x37*

die frau ist seit jahren der absolute hammer - danke für die bilder - immer schön


----------



## Jone (19 Juni 2012)

Einfach nur sexy. Danke für Michelle :thx:


----------



## Grandsenior (19 Juni 2012)

Unsere Michelle ist die Beste.
Aber warum hat Sie immer ein Oberteil an :angry:

Trotzdem :thx: für die tollen Bilder


----------



## oerli (23 Juni 2012)

einfach eine schöne Frau ..


----------



## luxjojo (24 Juni 2012)

Danke schöne Frau,schöne Bilder


----------



## langbier (24 Juni 2012)

danke....


----------



## emma2112 (24 Juni 2012)

Danke für die bezaubernde Michelle!


----------



## klappstuhl (24 Juni 2012)

Aber hallo....richtig lecker  ! Danke für die schönen Fotos!


----------



## Timmi_tool (9 Juli 2012)

Immer wieder nett...


----------



## michael85 (10 Juli 2012)

Danke für die hübsche Michelle


----------



## asa (10 Juli 2012)

danke, super bilder!


----------



## Skype (15 Sep. 2012)

episch^^


----------



## werbi (20 Sep. 2012)

süper thx


----------



## Knuddel (20 Sep. 2012)

Was für ein geiler ARSCH von Michelle Danke für die Fotos


----------



## mongobilly85 (21 Sep. 2012)

Danke ...wahnsins frau


----------



## achim0081500 (23 Sep. 2012)

im Bikini sieht sie so scharf aus


----------



## nida1969 (23 Sep. 2012)

danke tolle fotos


----------



## hell111 (25 Sep. 2012)

michelle im bikini, always hot


----------



## SAFFMOON (25 Sep. 2012)

ziemlich kanpper Bikini ^^


----------



## maddingel (25 Sep. 2012)

sehr geile bilder von ihr


----------



## lesemappen-paul (25 Sep. 2012)

immer wieder super!


----------



## Galileo1978 (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für sexy michelle :thumbup:


----------



## miercoles (25 Sep. 2012)

she is so hot !!!


----------



## Killerplatze (25 Sep. 2012)

Die Frau ist immer ein hingucker :thumbup:


----------



## MarcLB (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke schön!


----------



## fcn (25 Sep. 2012)

Sommer, Sonne ...


----------



## jazon (25 Sep. 2012)

Im Bikini einfach perfekt. thx


----------



## Beyrle (25 Sep. 2012)

Je älter desto hüber klasse Michelle.


----------



## coloradi (25 Sep. 2012)

Von Michelle im Bikini kann es einfach nicht genug Bilder geben!


----------



## deaman (25 Sep. 2012)

Wann ist der Superstar Quatsch vorbei, damit die Michelle schnell wieder Bikini Urlaub machen kann!?


----------



## narciandi (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für die bilde


----------



## Spaten85 (25 Sep. 2012)

Hübsche bilder sehr ansehnlich nur (möchte keinen beleidigen) aber hat Sie einen Affen an der seite schuldige für alle die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen nur das musste ich mal los werden.


----------



## zanini80 (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke fü die Bilder!!!


----------



## daetsch (25 Sep. 2012)

Hammerbody die Frau!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcy510 (25 Sep. 2012)

Hot as hell  :thx:


----------



## MadDogMan (25 Sep. 2012)

Mega sexy. THX


----------



## telefon000 (25 Sep. 2012)

tausend dank für die traumfrau


----------



## bamberino (26 Sep. 2012)

die perfekte Figur für einen Bikin


----------



## Loafield (26 Sep. 2012)

sehr sexy unsre Michelle


----------



## wöörnz (26 Sep. 2012)

was für eine figur!


----------



## ewu50 (26 Sep. 2012)

mehr als heiß


----------



## sanguinius666 (26 Sep. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder, Danke.


----------



## Tinte (26 Sep. 2012)

Sexy Frau, Danke für die Bilder


----------



## zopilote (28 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## buffon1 (28 Sep. 2012)

wow!!!!!!!


----------



## dommi05 (28 Sep. 2012)

dankeschööön


----------



## chazoo (28 Sep. 2012)

grandiose bilder! danke!


----------



## gruemsch (28 Sep. 2012)

danke für michelle


----------



## KBlade98 (28 Sep. 2012)

Immer wieder schön


----------



## tierchen (28 Sep. 2012)

Super, Danke


----------



## andrew555 (28 Sep. 2012)

einfach die beste


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

sooo geil vielen dank!!


----------



## morgoth (4 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schön anzuschauen


----------



## theking10 (4 Okt. 2012)

Danke schön


----------



## blackberry20 (4 Okt. 2012)

Sehr sexy. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Crosser1992 (5 Okt. 2012)

sehr nice...danke


----------



## Herr Licher (6 Okt. 2012)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## Teufelsjunge (6 Okt. 2012)

klasse bilder


----------



## gomit499 (7 Okt. 2012)

steht ihr ausgezeichnet!


----------



## shudoh (7 Okt. 2012)

diiiiiiiese geilen brüste!!! danke, geil!


----------



## nyzim (7 Okt. 2012)

Wow! Vielen Dank!


----------



## klee_speth (7 Okt. 2012)

danke! super bilder!


----------



## icooii (7 Okt. 2012)

wow wahnsins körper!


----------



## royster (8 Okt. 2012)

Einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## naich3 (8 Okt. 2012)

danke! der körper gehört einfach in einen bikini...


----------



## schueop (8 Okt. 2012)

schöne michelle


----------



## BlackFalcon01 (8 Okt. 2012)

dankesehr

michelle ist immer nett anzusehn


----------



## jettawolf (8 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bikini-Pix.


----------



## tensai (8 Okt. 2012)

was ein geiler hintern


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

die ist voll scharf. danke.


----------



## kaka1988 (30 Nov. 2012)

Sie wird einfach immer besser! Wie ein guter Wein! Vielen dank für die tollen Bild!


----------



## gerhard 34 (23 Jan. 2013)

Gollum schrieb:


> ​
> 
> thx Preppie


was kannst sie sonst noch:WOW:


----------



## simon69 (25 Jan. 2013)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Ciller (21 März 2013)

Einfach nur hot...vielen Dank dafür!!


----------



## Kai123 (23 März 2013)

Hunziger hält was sie verspricht


----------



## yoyoyo123 (24 März 2013)

Immer wieder klasse die Michelle am Strand.


----------



## cmpt (24 März 2013)

Danke für Michelle


----------



## taubus (25 März 2013)

gerne wieder bei wetten dass:thumbup:


----------



## Yeah123 (25 März 2013)

lohnt sich immer wieder


----------



## wernerblum1033 (1 Mai 2013)

Dankeschöööööön    !!


----------



## cirrus (1 Mai 2013)

dankeee:thx:


----------



## deiwel (1 Mai 2013)

danke, geil wie immer


----------



## kaiderlong (1 Mai 2013)

extrem heiß


----------



## majoulo2 (3 Mai 2013)

hot! hot! hot!


----------



## Romo (3 Mai 2013)

Gollum schrieb:


> ​
> 
> thx Preppie



Ein wirklich schöner Bikini.


----------



## fwda1 (3 Mai 2013)

Da wird man ja ganz Hunzinger.....


----------



## MrScotty (24 Mai 2016)

Es tut immer wieder gut sie so zu sehen, die wunderschöne Michelle... :drip: wenn ich sie so am Strand sehen würde, könnte ich für nichts garantieren... wahnsinn!!


----------



## Kimbo24 (25 Mai 2016)

Besser geht es nicht. Vielen Dank


----------



## alpaslan (5 Juli 2018)

geiles stück


----------



## Bowes (6 Juli 2018)

*Schöne Bilder von der hübschen Michelle.*


----------



## alexxxxxi (6 Juli 2018)

schön, schöner, am schönsten


Romo schrieb:


> Ein wirklich schöner Bikini.


----------



## higuain99 (7 Juli 2018)

wow dat ass


----------

